# Baristas & Pastry Chef Wanted for new Coffee/Tea Shop Archway London



## lgreenscbeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Changed into Commercial Forum Section


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Still need someone?


----------



## lgreenscbeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello and yes we still need someone.

Please email me at [email protected] with your CV and we take things from there.

Thank you,

Nuno


----------

